# Protect your Eyesight now before it is too late



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bottom line. Spend atleast 2 hours outside looking at the horizon, distant objects per day including time getting sunlight

Half the world's population will be short-sighted by 2050 - ScienceAlert

Summary for the people who can't read more than a paragraph.






Dopamine/melatonin cycle.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

2 hours per day... really 2 hours looking at the horizon...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good tip Will2. And don't forget to eat your carrots. My Eye doc recommends Vitamin A, C, E, Zinc and Copper to help with Age Related Eye Disease.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Good tip Will2. And don't forget to eat your carrots. My Eye doc recommends Vitamin A, C, E, Zinc and Copper to help with Age Related Eye Disease.


Heart disease and diabetes also cause damage to our eyes. So if you have either, keep your disease in control and get regular check ups


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> 2 hours per day... really 2 hours looking at the horizon...


The longer the better. It seems that stimulating dopamine is part of that.

Although a good way of looking at this is to correlate myopia among prison populations particularly isolation to see if indeed the link exists.

The report said dopamine getting into the eye is part of it.











http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2015/04/17/how-to-increase-dopamine-levels/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

When did being short sighted get mixed up with myopia? A lot people with myopia..aka Lazy eye..they can see far off just fine out of either eye..just not at the same time. What do yall smoke?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you forgot you also need a healthy diet of cockroaches and to lick a 5 million volt testla coil every morning
to keep your eyes from going crosseyed.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If I am going to stare at the horizon for 2 hours every day it will be from a tree stand.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Myopia is the medical term for "nearsightedness". You can see things clearly which are near to you, but
objects at distance are more out-of -focus.

Amblyopia refers to "Lazy Eye". One eye usually not tracking coincidently with the other. After a while
your brain "ignores" that eye.

Presbyopia refers to the changes which typically occur with age. Your eyes have more trouble seeing things
nearby, while objects farther away are somewhat easier to see.

The above are layman's explanations. Naturally all of these changes are usually experienced gradually.

Grim


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good tip. Bad times is not the time to have bad eyesight.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> If I am going to stare at the horizon for 2 hours every day it will be from a tree stand.


Got room for 2?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> When did being short sighted get mixed up with myopia? A lot people with myopia..aka Lazy eye..they can see far off just fine out of either eye..just not at the same time. What do yall smoke?


near·sight·ed
ˈnirˌsīdəd/
adjectiveNORTH AMERICAN
unable to see things clearly unless they are relatively close to the eyes, owing to the focusing of rays of light by the eye at a point in front of the retina; myopic.
synonyms:	myopic;

short·sight·ed
ˌSHôrtˈsīdəd/
adjective
British term for nearsighted.
synonyms:	myopic;

hopefully this clarifies the point for you.

if not

my·op·ic
ˌmīˈäpik/
adjective
nearsighted.
synonyms:	nearsighted; shortsighted
"a myopic patient"

my·o·pi·a
mīˈōpēə 
noun
nearsightedness.

http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/myopia.htm

From the link
Its not just Asia


> In fact, a recent study by the National Eye Institute (NEI) shows the prevalence of myopia grew from 25 percent of the U.S. population (ages 12 to 54) in 1971-1972 to a whopping 41.6 percent in 1999-2004.


It seems it may have gone up even further since this study.

https://nei.nih.gov/eyedata/myopia

Changes of Cases between 2000 and 2010
Chart Projections 2010 (Myopia)







Table for Changes of Cases between 2000 and 2010

I highly recommend those of you who like to comment on me, save your eyes and get some more fresh air and light. Save your eyesight, just everytime you intend to ask me a question or share your fantasies composed of disillusional ideas that you associate with me go outside and take a look at nature instead. Maybe do a few pushups and situps. It will be much better for everyone.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If I can see the horizon then that means there is enough light to do something productive. Who has time to stare at the horizon for 2 hours a day? I keep checking Craigslist and Ebay for spare time but no one seems to have any extra.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Auntie said:


> If I can see the horizon then that means there is enough light to do something productive. Who has time to stare at the horizon for 2 hours a day? I keep checking Craigslist and Ebay for spare time but no one seems to have any extra.


I think y'all ain't seein the second part of that sentance.

Apparently 50% of americans don't have time or desire to spend 2 hours a day looking around them at objects in the distance. You know except for the commuters.



> Spend atleast 2 hours outside looking at the horizon, distant objects per day including time getting sunlight


In fact if you ain't getting an hour doing outdoor activities a day now chances are you are ill you just don't know it.

If you arn't getting outside to enjoy the outdoors, unless you are in Beijing you are killing yourself.

Bustle

For some of you its not too late. Get outside get some light and fresh air. You don't need to end up like some of the more active posters on the board.

You can do so much good, more than just saving your ability to see the beautiful world around you but also protect other aspects of your health and well-being.

http://www.bitebacksports.com/outdoor-activities-benefits

This actually reminds me on an important survial skill, situational awareness. If you arn't looking around the world around you you arn't aware and you will die.

http://besurvival.com/tips-and-tricks/10-ways-to-improve-your-situational-awareness

USE IT OR LOOSE IT.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I spend half of my day looking at the horizon while flying...and I'm still nearsighted.

Thinking maybe I should start looking at goats....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sun rises in front of the house and sets to the back side on the farm, Both are impressive to watch on a cool, clear winter day for any reason.
As I did this morning with the Dog and a pot of coffee.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

now I know way I have to adjust my scopes every year , another good post for me to read


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you think glasses suck wait until you need hearing aids.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> If you think glasses suck wait until you need hearing aids.


Now he lives in the islands, fishes the pilin's
And drinks his green label each day
He's writing his memoirs and losing his hearing
But he don't care what most people say.

James William Buffett 1973


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> I spend half of my day looking at the horizon while flying...and I'm still nearsighted.
> 
> Thinking maybe I should start looking at goats....


watch it they might start talking ba ba back


----------



## Novis (Nov 15, 2015)

I have astigmatism and I am near sighted.

I wear contacts and I have glasses as back up.

I am thinking about LASIK but am _scairt_.

I began taking Sundown Bilberry and my vision got sharper. Supposedly Bilberry acts on the lens of the eye. Taking eye vitamins cannot hurt and for me they seem to be helping.


----------



## Ashleybennet (Aug 12, 2016)

I agree with you. We must protect our eyes before it is too late. Besides carrots, vitamins, fish and some other home remedies play such an important role in protecting and improving our eyesight. 
Foods that Improve Eyesight Naturally


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ashleybennet said:


> I agree with you. We must protect our eyes before it is too late. Besides carrots, vitamins, fish and some other home remedies play such an important role in protecting and improving our eyesight.
> Foods that Improve Eyesight Naturally


Ummmm Ashley my Dear ........... No Intro and three strikes on post #1? ............ Your bad huh? ............ See below:

Strike #1 - Resurrecting an old Will2 post. That will get ya tarred and feathered here.
Strike #2 - Posting a link and trying sell tea tree oil for vaginal odor
Strike #3 - Falsely assuming the members here needed home remedies for pimples


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Gotta give this new spammer 'some' credit.... She at least tried to tie in her pitch to the subject of the original post. That's a feat for spam!

As for protecting eyesight.....the solution is well known....it is called corrective lenses!:vs_cool:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashleybennet said:


> I agree with you. We must protect our eyes before it is too late. Besides carrots, vitamins, fish and some other home remedies play such an important role in protecting and improving our eyesight.
> Foods that Improve Eyesight Naturally


(Slippy is NOT curious about vaginal odor. :vs_no_no_no: Thanks)


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quick, kill the zombie post. It's back from the dead and somewhere on the horizon.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

My latest optometrist told me that the cataracts I have is a direct result of steroids, I told him I don't take any stinking steroids, do I look like a body builder to you?

As it turns out, any antihistamine treatment that you may be on is steroids, the eye drops I use are steroids, the nose spray I use are steroids, etc.

I still have my left eye to do this fall sometime, right eye was done last fall, 5 minute operation in and out in less than an hour, 20/20 in that eye now.

*Rancher *


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

azrancher said:


> My latest optometrist told me that the cataracts I have is a direct result of steroids, I told him I don't take any stinking steroids, do I look like a body builder to you?
> 
> As it turns out, any antihistamine treatment that you may be on is steroids, the eye drops I use are steroids, the nose spray I use are steroids, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh, crap.....

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> If you think glasses suck wait until you need hearing aids.


You think hearing aids suck wait till you lose all hearing and get the $100,000 Cochlear implant operation









I can crank enough hearing up to hear a mouse fart at 18,000 yards...trouble is at that volume the guy breathing next to you sounds like a B-52 bomber taking off.....The Tinnitus gets downright nasty!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SGT E said:


> You think hearing aids suck wait till you lose all hearing and get the $100,000 Cochlear implant operation
> 
> View attachment 21705
> 
> ...


 My hearing AID's are 10 years old VA would have replaced them 5 years ago but I had issues with them and felt best if I stayed away from them for awhile. They tell me the new ones I am getting will not make me feel plugged up as the old ones did and that the sound will not have to be loud to understand conversation. look forward to them. My bout with Tinnitus has all but gone away , it was painful for some time but got better over the years.
The implant and hearing AID's have issue but thank god we can make use of them.

Funny story when I got my first set when they were adjust them with the computer, I told I could never live with that none stop taping.
She looked at me like I was nuts. Few minutes latter we figured out it was an office worker next door typing.


----------

